# naka-, nakaka-, (maka- or makaka-)?



## MarFish

I am confused with these prefixes although I understand their general meaning. Is naka- is past tense, nakaka- present tense, and makaka- future tense? If so, what is maka-?

nakakain
nakakakain
makakakain
*makakain*? what is this?

And I read somewhere on these forums that these prefixes go only with -um- verbs. Correct? So for mag- verbs the corresponding prefixes would be:

nakapag-
nakakapag-
makakapag-
makapag-?

Is that right?


----------



## Equinozio

Makakain is the basic form of the root kain with a maka- affix. The basic form is the form you find in the dictionary.

Actually, there is more than one maka- affix. (see Tagalog verb affixes)

Yes, generally, roots that take -um- take maka- ("to be able to") and roots that take mag- take makapag- ("to be able to"). (see Maka- 1, Makapag-, Makapang-) However, there is no simple rule to know which verb roots can take -um- and which ones take mag- (or both, or neither). Also, not all maka- verbs have a corresponding -um- verb.

Some roots take both -um- and mag-, but they may have different meanings or uses. The safest is to learn the verbs with their affixes in natural sentences, so you're sure of the meaning and the context in which they are used.


----------



## mataripis

Maka kain ( in order that i/you/he/we can eat)


----------

